# Anyone running Bailey's?



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Bailey. Not like Reese's Pieces.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

craven_morhead said:


> Bailey. Not like Reese's Pieces.


Bailey Creek??


----------



## dvsbenz (Dec 10, 2007)

KSC said:


> Bailey Creek??


That's the one, I've never run it before and I'm looking for someone to show me down it


----------

